# New habit...



## The Barbarian (Mar 12, 2015)

I've started buying old Pentax M42 primes.   Every one I get, I like what I see when I use it with my DSLRs.

It just started out with me looking for a faster lens... and now, it seems to have become a habit.

Is there something like AA for this?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 12, 2015)

a wife


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 12, 2015)

She doesn't know... yet.


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 12, 2015)

To date, there is no 12 (or more) step program for Gear Acquisition Syndrome (GAS).  So the only solution I can think of is to send all your excess cash to me to fund my GAS.  

Phil


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 14, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> a wife



For most people, absolutely. My wife's a freaking enabler. She just convinced me to buy three Polaroids this past week...

Welcome to the club, Barbarian.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a plan to get rid of a lot of olde cameras. But when I look at them they stare back with those hungry puppy eyes and they stay. I think there is no hope for us all.


----------

